# Sand fleas??



## cocky (Jun 21, 2010)

Do those things really catch fish? Keep in mind...I'm a northerner (spartanburg, sc) so my salt water experiences consist of a bottom rig, shrimp and occasionally some cutbait when I get bored with the whiting and pinfish. I hear folks talking about flounder rigs, mud minnows, fish finder rigs, sand fleas etc. I'm pretty much confined to the GC pier 1 week per year (july) and I catch a good many fish (whitings, blues, pinfish etc) but I want to try a little something different. I mostly just walk down the pier til my 6th sense kicks in and I stop and start fishing. I guess what I'm trying to say is...in a nut shell...outside of putting a piece of shrimp on a bottom rig and throwing it out there, Im pretty much clueless.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Yup they're one of the best baits. Never done much on them from a pier though.


----------



## surfisherinMB (May 18, 2009)

They work great for a number of fish. While most people are using them for pompano, you can also catch whiting, red drum, black drum, and sheepshead on them. If your using them from the pier, either fish just behind the breakers with a bottom rig or around the pilings with a carolina rig. You might be suprised  Only catch is... pin fish love 'em too


----------



## cocky (Jun 21, 2010)

now when you say "carolina rig", I'm thinking of a 1oz or so weight with beads and about a 2 feet long leader. (I'm a bass fisherman) Is it pretty much the same concept for salt water?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

cocky said:


> now when you say "carolina rig", I'm thinking of a 1oz or so weight with beads and about a 2 feet long leader. (I'm a bass fisherman) Is it pretty much the same concept for salt water?


Yes. Exchange the egg sinker for a snap swivel and a pyramid sinker on it and you have a fish finder rig.


----------



## cocky (Jun 21, 2010)

oh okay...so if I was to use a carolina rig, would I need to use more than a 1 oz egg sinker? Just seems like it would roll around a good bit.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

cocky said:


> oh okay...so if I was to use a carolina rig, would I need to use more than a 1 oz egg sinker? Just seems like it would roll around a good bit.


It depends on the current. From the pier 3/4-1.5 oz is often plenty.


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

Check out my post 10/13/12. Check out photo album all fish were caught on sand fleas.


----------



## DustMan3 (Aug 30, 2009)

What is the proper way to hook sand fleas. I've used them many of times and they've stayed on but the majority of the time they come off. Its like a hit and miss with me!!!


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

I just hook thru the shell back toward the digger. Use the females with the orange roe. If you have to use the male tip it with a small piece of fish bites.


----------



## imunkey (Feb 28, 2011)

i was at Tybee sat and noticed at the very top of the beach the sandfleas are comming back nicely.


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

Fished GC surf Monday morning, thought I would be able to find sand fleas since I saw 4 or 5 pods looking from GC pier Sunday morning. I did not see the first pod. A guy fishing a couple hundred yards N from me was finding a few fleas he gave us about a dozen. Didn't help we only caught 2 small whiting on shrimp. Checked with the guy when we were leaving. He had 4 nice 1-1/2# whiting. All were caught on fleas.


----------



## Lottatop (May 29, 2010)

catching sandfleas http://youtu.be/JBHJHwIwm40


----------



## spanishmack89 (Oct 4, 2012)

Tons of them from 38th ave N to 49th N. Tiny to jumbo sizes.


----------

